# [SOLVED] Can't get internet from router, won't receive packets, need help!



## zeth006 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey guys,

This is my first time posting, so please forgive me if I am not descriptive enough!

What I am dealing with: Netgear router, Netgear wireless 108 card. Directly connected computer and wireless computer use Windows XP.


I have a Netgear WPN824V2 router that I am trying to set up. I was able to set up a SSID and password and even connect to the SSID...but for some reason, my wireless computer would send packets, but not receive any!

I tried messing around with settings like setting my DNS and IP address to be detected automatically for both the computer that's connected directly to the router and the computer that's wirelessly receiving an internet connection. I even did stuff like ipconfig/reset and ipconfig/renew. Nothing happened. On all those times, the connection registered as "EXCELLENT," but I couldn't load any webpages! Even moved the wireless card to another PCI slot to see if it was busted. Also uploaded newest firmware into the router from Netgear website. No luck there either!

The funny part is that I previously bought another Netgear router, and tried setting it up. Had the same problem. Packets being sent, but none being received.

Back at my old apartment a year ago, the connection ran flawlessly with my older linksys router and the same wireless card. But at that time, I got help from Netgear customer assistance, and I was running off of Roadrunner Cable at that time. This time, I am using SBC DSL.

Please help me! I am willing to go from the very first step since I am afraid that my setup itself might be wrong.

Oh and another thing to note is that even though my DSL modem is connected to my router, and my "directly connected" computer is connected to the router, I can't access the internet with the directly connected computer.


Please help me!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't get internet from router, won't receive packets, need help!*

Did you disable all encryption and see if it connects that way? This sounds like a key mis-match issue. What kind of encryption are you using, WEP, WPA, WPA2?


----------



## zeth006 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Can't get internet from router, won't receive packets, need help!*

Never mind, I solved my problem by contacting SBC.

Turns out that the problem was that ADSL REQUIRES THAT YOU ENTER YOUR ACCOUNT'S USERNAME AND PASSWORD INTO THE ROUTER!!!!

All I had to do was to go to basic settings (or wireless settings, think it was the former), checkmark the box that says that my ISP requires a username/password to use the internet, then enter both pieces of information into the router. I've had DSL for a few months, so I was completely clueless about this!

Thanks for helping tho...my Rangemax router is working like a charm!

I almost thought that the $22 I paid for the 108 router was too good to be true...but man...it is blazing fast! I probably won't upgrade to wireless-N for at least another 2 years. My 108 card and router go blazing fast!


----------

